# [OT] Dooooooooooom III

## hoschi

Wie vielleicht jemand mit bekommen hat...ist Doom3 seit heute Abend "Gold", und wird wie geplant anfang August erscheinen.

Sicher stürmen jetzt gleich die ersten den nächst gelegenen Hardwareladen   :Very Happy: 

Ich wollte nur mal fragen, was ihr von der Linux-Version wisst, Carmack wird uns die sicher nicht verwehren  :Smile: 

Grüßle

----------

## DooMi

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich wollte nur mal fragen, was ihr von der Linux-Version wisst, Carmack wird uns die sicher nicht verwehren

 

 *Spieleflut.de wrote:*   

> Doom 3 für Linux
> 
> Linux Shooter aufgepasst: Doom 3 kommt auch für Euer Betriebssystem und soll ebenso einschlagen, wie das bei den Windows-Nutzern erwartet wird.
> 
> Einschränkend für Linux-User ist jedoch, dass sie über eine Grafikkarte von nVidia verfügen müssen. John Carmack, ID Software und lebende Legende, versprach jedoch, alle Projekte zu unterstützen, die es ermöglichen, Doom 3 auch mit anderen Grafikkarten unter Linux ans laufen zu bringen.
> ...

 

da ich selber ne radeon hab wärs schon recht geil wenn ichs unter linux daddeln könnte! ansonsten muss ich halt in den sauren (windows)apfel beissen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ian!

Also ich bin ja eigentlich weniger der Gamer. Aber da muss ich doch dann auch mal wieder zuschlagen.  :Very Happy: 

/me geht Geld zählen..

----------

## amdunlock

och mist ^^ jetzt kaufe ich mir grad ein lcd fuer 620 und habe nun kein geld mehr fuer eine geforce fx6800. wuerde irgendjemand von euch eine langsamere karte fuer ein linuxsys kaufen, ohne dabei ein schlechtes gewissen zu kriegen, auf welchem doom 3 gespielt wird  ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Na ja, solange es "nur" eine neue Grafikkarte sein muß. Wahrscheinlich ist es geschickter sich gleich 'nen neuen Rechner zuzulegen.  :Laughing: 

----------

## mondauge

Also ich hab ne GeForce TI4600 und nen XP2400+.. Mal kucken ob das reicht  :Smile:  Kaufen werd ichs mir wohl so oder so aber wenns ne Demo gäb würd ich mir erst die saugen und testen.

----------

## mondauge

Ich war eben mal auf www.doom3.de und da hab ich folgendes gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Er bestätigt also hiermit, dass es eine DOOM 3 Version extra für den Mac geben wird, welche allerdings noch nicht ganz fertiggestellt ist und noch überarbeitet wird. Für Linux-Benutzer lässt er die Informationen eher offen, laut seinem Update werden direkt nach dem Release nur passende Binaries zur Verfügung stehen, jedoch wird er nicht eine richtige Linux-Version zum Verkauf geben.
> 
> 

 

Bezüglich einer Demo steht da noch folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie alle schon erwartet haben, wird es keine Demo vor dem Release mehr geben, sondern danach. id Software setzt alles daran, die Demo so schnell wie möglich fertigzustellen, kann aber keine Versprechungen hinsichtlich eines Termins für den Release der Demo machen.
> 
> 

 

mondauge

----------

## aZZe

Hmmm am 12.August release? Also am 13. im Netz!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Nein Schertz! Geile Linux Spiele sollte man schon unterstützen. Mal schauen, was die Geldbörse so im August sagt. NVIDIA support find ich auch schonmal ziemlich geil....was auch sonst.

----------

## toskala

muha, ich bin auch kein gamer, aber das muss ich haben wenns das ding dann für linux gibt.

aber nun mal eine frage an die gamer hier im forum: ich bin ein sysadmin und habe nicht wirklich viel plan von "aktuellen schnellen grafikkarten", also was taugt denn zum spielen und geht zusätzlich sauber unter linux.

ich dachte an eine karte von nvidia.

ich habe einen p4 2,4ghz und 1gb ram, was kann man denn da reinstecken in der preisklasse so bis 200-250 euro?

----------

## rc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie vielleicht jemand mit bekommen hat...ist Doom3 seit heute Abend "Gold", und wird wie geplant anfang August erscheinen.
> 
> 

 

Ausgezeichnet!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## himpierre

@toskala. Kauf Dir ne FX5900XT. 

t.

----------

## aZZe

@toskala

Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/960 mit DDR 2 RAM. Für ca. 159,- Euro. Ist definitiv schneller als ne normale 5900XT. Dat Ding rockt!  :Wink: 

----------

## makukasutota

Endlich mal ne gute Nachricht, nachdem sich in letzten Tagen die Fake-Nachrichten zu Doom3 gehäuft haben.

Hab ne Radeon 9500, hoffe also das auch ATI Karten dann irgendwann unterstützt werden. Wobei ich glaube das ich auch in den sauren Apfel beissen werde und es unter Windows spielen muss. Bei den ATI-Treibern die es momentan für Linux gibt (  :Crying or Very sad:  ), spiele ich es lieber unter Windows. *duck* Hab es inmoment eh noch auf dem Rechner.

Ich habe gehört das man für Doom 3 ein Surround System braucht. Stimmt das? Hab nur 2.1  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

@makukasutota

siehe zweiten Post:

NUR NVIDIA!!!

----------

## toskala

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> @toskala
> 
> Gainward PowerPack! Ultra/960 mit DDR 2 RAM. Für ca. 159,- Euro. Ist definitiv schneller als ne normale 5900XT. Dat Ding rockt! 

 

danke erstmal himpierre und dir, also was ist denn der grosse unterschied zwischen den beiden, ich hab auf der nvidia seite nicht wirklich viel mehr kram gefunden als stumpfes marketing-blabla   :Confused: 

preislich nehmen die sich ja nicht viel, nur halt der chipsatz sagt was anderes.

*verwirrtbin*

----------

## aZZe

der Speicher bei der FX5750 Ultra ist bedeutend schneller. Ist halt DDR-RAM2. Schau mal hier:

http://www4.alternate.de/cgi-bin/frameset.pm?js=1

----------

## toskala

ha! aber die hat dafür nur 4 "pixelpipelines"

was zum henker ist bittesehr eine pixelpipeline und sind 8 nicht doppeltsoviele und damit viel besser und mächtiger als das bischen takt? *warghl*

----------

## rc

kleine Frage:

Der Speicher bei der Ultra/960 mag ja schneller sein. Ist aber nur mit 128 Bit angebunden. Keine Ahnung wie schnell der Speicher bei den FX5900XT Modellen ist, der ist aber mit 256 Bit angebunden. Sollte das nicht den schnelleren Speicher ausgleichen ?

Ich persönlich hab mir letztens eine FX5900XT von PNY gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden damit. (Mal schaun was das ding dann in doom3 leistet)

Edit: Hier mal ein link zu nem Benchmark http://www.au-ja.org/review-3d2004-3.phtml

grüsse,

rcLast edited by rc on Thu Jul 15, 2004 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aZZe

Hmmmmm.......jaaauuuummmmnnnaaaa......ja schon aber die FX5750 ist auch 50 Euro billiger. Obwohl......drauf geschissen schmeiß raus die Kohle und hohl dir die 5900.....immer kaufen...gibt Arbeitsplätze.  :Very Happy:  Nein Schertz beiseite...hatte ich vergessen 8 Pipelines sind definitiv besser.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

also gut, drauf geschissen, kauf ich ebend die 5900  :Very Happy:  dann hab ich wieder ruhe für ne weile... nachdem es ja einige jahre dauerte um meinem lieblingsspiel doom und doom2 einen würdigen nachfolger zu präsentieren  :Smile: 

danke für die tips  :Smile: 

----------

## DooMi

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich dachte an eine karte von nvidia.

 

also ich hoffe das ich jetzt hier keine nvidia vs ati discussion starte, aber wieso nicht eine leckere radeon?

ich habe 190 ausgegeben (siehe sig) und habe eine recht vernünftige bekommen. farcry lässt sich so auf 1280x1024 mit ULTRA HIGH setting zocken, es ruckelt nur manchmal allerdings ist die maus so recht schwammig... aber es geht. (zum richtigen daddeln stell ichs natürlich runter)

ausserdem kann ich nur die ati treiber für windows loben (omega treiber - sollte hier ja keine grosse rolle spielen), aber auch mit den normalen linux treibern und ati als opengl-update bekomme ich bei glxgears ca 15000 fps.

für deine angesetzten 200-250 bekommst du schon ne günstige 9800 mit der du auch auf nem "nur" 2.4er schon was reissen kannst.

ausserdem falls du nvidia wählst wegen todds aussage vor ein par wochen:

 *golem.de [1] wrote:*   

> Ebenso arbeitet man derzeit noch an den Umsetzungen von Doom 3 für Linux und Mac. Für Linux wird es keine eigene Verkaufsversion geben; stattdessen plant man aber, die Linux-Binaries "sehr bald" zu veröffentlichen. Einen Termin nannte Hollenshead hierfür aber noch nicht.

 

ich denke mal das sie auf jedenfall noch die radeon kompatibilität reingehaun haben...

peace

[1] http://www.golem.de/0407/32377.html

----------

## amdunlock

trotzdem heißt es doch ueberall, dass nvidia die bessere wahl unter linux sei.

----------

## himpierre

Naja, wie gesagt Toskala, FX5900XT oder gleich ne 6800. Alternate bietet gerade eine Aeolus 6800DV für 350 Euro an. Wäre auch eine Überlegung wert, die kannste wahrscheinlich 3 Jahre oder so behalten.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## toskala

nun, ich wollte keine nvidia vs. ati diskussion vom zaun brechen, ich hab halt seit jahren immer ne geforce benutzt, damit immer gute erfahrungen gemacht, und womit der mensch mal angefixt wurde dabei bleibt er meist ja auch...

naja, also ich denke das mit der FX5900XT scheint eine gute idee zu sein, das haut auch preislich ganz gut hin  :Smile:  350 wolte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für ein spiel ausgeben, da ich ansonsten ja eh nie spiele  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## himpierre

Jo, wenn Du sonst nicht viel spielst, ergibt eine FX5900 durchaus Sinn. Dann solltest Du vielleicht eher darauf achten, das die Karte leise ist. Es gibt da nämlich zum Teil erhebliche Unterschiede. Und einen Radaubruder braucht wohl niemand. Ich habe hier eine MSI, die mit vorzüglicher Lüftersteuerung zu glänzen weiss. Kein 3D ---> Lüfter kaum zu hören. 3D ---->brumm, brumm, brumm.  :Smile: 

t.

----------

## toskala

ah, das ist auch sehr gut zu wissen  :Smile:  radau darf es auf keinen fall machen, ich hab schon zuviel in die lärmdämmung investiert  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *DooMi wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich wollte nur mal fragen, was ihr von der Linux-Version wisst, Carmack wird uns die sicher nicht verwehren 
> 
>  *Spieleflut.de wrote:*   Doom 3 für Linux
> 
> Linux Shooter aufgepasst: Doom 3 kommt auch für Euer Betriebssystem und soll ebenso einschlagen, wie das bei den Windows-Nutzern erwartet wird.
> ...

 

danke, soll soweit ich inzwischen weiß, wie immer zum dl angeboten werden

ps: ich habe auch eine ati karte  :Sad: 

<edit> mit den "only" nvidia-grakas ist gar nicht so dumm, ati hat es derzeit doch nichts anders verdient, und das wäre ja schon fast rufschädigung für linux&id-software :/

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab eine GeforceFX5900XTV, und UT2004(Linux) läuft mit allen Features auf Maximum spielbar in1280*1024 in 32bit, Doom3 wird sie wohl auch zumindest 95-100%tig schaffen. Also 200Teuronen gegenüber 600Teuronen sind doch zu überlegen.

----------

## apeitheo

Ich spiele noch das ursprüngliche Doom.  Dieses ist ehrfürchtig!

----------

## Slayer2004

PC Gamer haben DoomIII schon getestet (win) ich glaube mit 94%!!

Die sind der Meinung man braucht folgendes um richtig spass mit Doom III zu haben:

- PC Gamer recommends:

    2Ghz CPU

    512 MB ram

    Radeon 9800

    5-channel audio

    Lowest supported GPU is a Geforce 4 MX (worse than Geforce 3)

    Supported cards:

    GF 4 MX

    GF 3

    GF 4

    GF FX (and higher)

    ATI 8500s, 9000s and higher

----------

## Dennis_3110

Hi,

ja hoffe auch das die ATI dann unterstützen! Hab ne 9600XT und momentan läuft die endlich richtig da wäre son Game wie Doom 3 schon mal lohnenswert das zu testen!

Naja aber ob der XP 1800+ das mit macht is noch so ne Frage ^^

Na ma schauen  :Wink: 

Greetz Dennis

----------

## makukasutota

dann reicht mein rechner ja sogar. nun ja, ich habe zwar (nur) radeon 9500, aber ich kann far cry auf den max. details spielen...

wird ja ganz nett, ich fliege morgen in den urlaub, wenn ich zurückkomme kaufe ich mir evtl. ein 7.1 oder 5.1 System und dann müsste Doom rauskommen  :Wink: .

wenn wir bei dem thema sind, auf www.doom3maps.de gibt es ein geiles E3 2003 Video von Doom. Zwar 160 MB, aber bei DSL empfehle ich es runterzuloaden (Falls ihr es noch nicht kennt).

(p.s.: was ist empfehlenswerter? 5.1 oder 7.1? ich kriege 5.1 für 60¤ oder 7.1 für 100¤)

----------

## DooMi

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> wenn wir bei dem thema sind, auf www.doom3maps.de gibt es ein geiles E3 2003 Video von Doom.

 

hammer. die jungs verstehens die leute anzuheizen  :Wink: 

also ich selber habe kein 5.1/7.1 und weiss ich net wo die unterschiede sind, aber 7.1 (obviously das bessere) für 30 e's mehr ist doch n guter deal. und wenn du dir jetzt eh das gönnst dann spar halt net an der falsche stelle.

peace

----------

## m.b.j.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man erstmal warten bis Doom wirklich rauskommt, und sich dann für den Kauf einer neuen Karte entscheiden, die Karten werden doch ehh noch billiger bis dahin....

----------

## amdunlock

dann kann man es aber nicht wenn es am erscheinungstag mit der post kommt aufreißen und die dvd in den rechner druecken und loszocken ^^

zu der zeit, in der dom3 rauskommt ist meine restliche familiy im urlaub und ich kann mich in ruhe an den 2.6er pc mit einer 9800pro bei meinem bruder ransetzen und zocken  :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

muha, ebend, also wenns denn dann ankommt will mans ja auch gleich daddeln  :Smile: 

ich hab ja grade auch nur 2.1 sound, hehe, ob das wohl lohnt zu ändern? *liebäugel*  :Wink: 

----------

## DooMi

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich hab ja grade auch nur 2.1 sound, hehe, ob das wohl lohnt zu ändern? *liebäugel*

 

kommt drauf an.

ich hab auch nur einen verstärker mit extra bass und 2 dicke (70cm) boxen mit extra bass dran. und die geben schon gut sound aber halt nur stereo.

ausserdem ist mein zimmer (bzw meine position im zimmer) sowieso sehr schlecht geeignet für richtiges dolby feeling.

also wenn du das richtige environment hast dann gönns dir doch auch noch  :Wink:  ...ist aber übertrieben, ich denke mit normalem stereo oder zur not kopfhörern kommt auch schon gute atmosphäre rüber.

peace

----------

## toskala

hmmmmmm  :Smile: 

aber macht mich jetzt schon irgendwie wuschig... vielleicht sollte ich mir gute kopfhörer kaufen damit ich den nachbarn nich aufn senkel geh  :Wink: 

----------

## amdunlock

yo habe mir grad ne geforce fx6800 bestellt und freue mich schon riesig auf doom3 (3000+, 512mb-ram, audigy2, 6.1 system)   :Very Happy:   ich komme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

[Gedanke]Notiz an mich selbst: amdunlock um Rechner und Spiel erleichtern[/Gedanke]

Sag mal amdunlock wo wohnst du?

----------

## mondauge

in seinem Profil hat er Darmstadt angegeben.. Das engt den Kreis ja schon mal ein (und wenn ich mirs recht überleg, dann is das ja gar nicht so weit weg von mir  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## amdunlock

lol ^^ sry muss mich korrigieren. ist doch ein 3200+ ^^ . 

außerdem assisitiert mich noch ein eizo l568   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ignatz

solange du kein neues 30" Apple-Cinema Display hast, haut mich nichts aus den socken, schon gar keine 17"   :Razz: 

----------

## amdunlock

hehe  :Very Happy: 

den eizo habe ich aber noch nicht. werde morgen mal benchmarks machen. kennt ihr schon die ersten offiziellen doom3 marks ? sieht gut fuer nv aus  :Very Happy: 

http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1090364971VEVx7HppJJ_3_2.gif

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

die windows benchmarks sind übel, da hat ati endlich mal die quitting bekommen...genug zeit in opengl mal schneller zu werden hatten sie, tja, selber schuld.

----------

## py-ro

Habs bei meinem Dealer zusammen mit ein "bissel" Notebookspeicher vorbestellt, man hörte das grinsen durchs Telefon  :Wink: 

----------

## amdunlock

meine 6800 ist da.

nur ist da irgendnen trottel zu fest an die schrauben

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/gallery/data/500/6479grakaverbogen0002.jpeg

----------

## Decker

Und, ist es eine 6800?

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> yo habe mir grad ne geforce fx6800 bestellt 

 

So eine gibt es nämlich doch gar nicht!

FX war die letzte Generation. Nicht dass du da auf einen bösen Marketing-/Verpackungstrick hereingefallen bist, und jetzt ne alte Karte hast.

PS. Kauft euch keine 6800 Ultra, wenn ihr nicht in 1600x1200 und AA/AF zocken wollt. Das ist echt rausgeworfenes Geld. Ne kleinere 6800 ist in geringeren Auflösungen genauso schnell.

----------

## amdunlock

keine ahnung, ob fx oder nicht. es ist aber definitiv eine der neuen 6800er karten. ist halt eine ohne gt oder ultra. dafuer gibt es die halt schon in geringen mengen.

aber leider sieht sie so aus  :Sad: 

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/gallery/data/500/6479grakafetz0003.jpeg

----------

## Gags666

Sei froh - da gibt es weitaus fettere und schwerere Karten, wie die der ersten FX-Generation.  :Smile: 

----------

## amdunlock

das mein ich nicht. schau mal genau hin  :Wink: 

----------

## Gags666

Ups.  :Very Happy:  Aber was meinst Du dann? Kühler nicht plan auf der GPU oder steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amdunlock

die graka sieht so aus, als ob da jemand mit nem lkw drueber waer. man achte links unten auf den agp port

----------

## Team_Beast

hey amdunlock, ur english is kinda bad mate, u seem to keep slipping into German  :Smile: . Sorry, know I shouldn't be in here, but I couldnt resist!

----------

## hoschi

if the people read "doom", everyone visit us... :Very Happy: 

http://www.counter-strike.de/images/comics/weekly/doomsday.jpg

----------

## Erdie

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob irgendwo von einer AMD64 Version von Doom III die Rede ist, so wie bei UT2004?

BTW: Wo bestellt Ihr Eure Spiele, wenn die auf dem Index stehen? Gibt es da noch Läden, wo man "reingehen" kann oder muß ich sie im Netz bestellen. Falls ja, was ist da eine gute Adresse? Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und eine alter Doom - Veteran  :Wink:  Allerdings geht es mir auf dem Senkel, dass man wegen des Jugendschutzes so schwierig an manche Spiele rankommt ..

----------

## EmcEE

Mir ist nicht bekannt das Doom auf den Index kommt, es soll

einfach ab 18 rauskommen und nicht auf deutsch.

Ich habe es hier bestellt www.gameware.at es sollte aber auch

ganz normal in den Game-Laden in deiner nähe verkauft werden.

----------

## Gags666

Dank dem neuen Jugendschutzgesetz kann Doom III nicht mehr indiziert werden, da es die USK schon ab 18 freigegeben hat, womit es es ganz normal und offen in jedem Laden stehen darf. Zwar gibt es glaube ich noch irgendwelche krummen Umwege über die eine Indizierung durch die BPJS doch noch möglich wäre, jedoch ist das sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Eine Shopempfehlung von mir wäre http://www.okaysoft.de/ - da findest Du so ziemlich alles, auch indizierte und 18er Titel, Importversionen, etc., und das auch noch zu humanen Preisen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Die BPJS heißt übrigens mittlerweile BPJM. Mittlerweile sind es auch nur noch 7 Tage bis die US Version erscheint *hooray*

----------

## Gags666

Ich kauf die deutsche Version - sowas muss man unterstützen, wenn hier schonmal was uncut kommt und nicht indiziert wird.  :Smile: 

----------

## EmcEE

 *Gags666 wrote:*   

> Ich kauf die deutsche Version - sowas muss man unterstützen, wenn hier schonmal was uncut kommt und nicht indiziert wird. 

 

Es wird keine Deutsche Version geben, nach den jetzigen News zumindestens.

Also kannst du dir ruig die eng oder us kaufen und später dir wenn

es sie gibt die sprachdatei ziehen.

----------

## Gags666

Ich weiss - ich meinte mit deutscher Version lediglich die, die eben im deutschen Handel erscheint. Also englisches Spiel mit deutscher Anleitung.  :Smile:  Grundsätzlich ist mir sowieso eine nicht lokalisierte Version am liebsten oder eben, wie z.B. im Falle von Splinter Cell, eine richtig genial lokalisierte, mit guten Sprechern, perfekter Übersetzung, etc. - aber das Allerwichtigste ist UNCUT!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Da bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob es eine AMD64 Version gibt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die 32 bit Version auch läuft, aber das kann man jetzt wohl noch nicht versprechen. Die Linux binaries wird man sich ziehen müssen habe ich gehört - ist das correct?

----------

## hoschi

ja, die linux-binaries wird man sich dann ziehen müssen, später wird es auch macos binaries geben

eine amd64 version, na ja, also kommen wird sie schon denke ich, aber id wollte ja keine dvd ausliefern (ich weiß auch nicht warum sie so knausern):/

----------

## mondauge

So wie ich das mitbekommen hab, wird es die Linux Binaries erst _nach_ dem Release der Windows Version geben. Weiß einer zufällig, wann genau das sein wird?

----------

## Gags666

Nee, leider nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass es auf jeden Fall kurz nach dem Win-Release sein soll. Die Mac-Version soll jedoch etwas auf sich warten lassen.

----------

## ian!

Also ich weiss immer noch nicht, welche Grafikkarte ich mir denn nun kaufen soll. Über 200 EUR wollte ich eigentlich nicht investieren. Das Spiel will ja auch noch gekauft werden.

Also eine 5900'er? Aber wenn dann wohl keine XT, da diese dann "kastrierte" Ausgaben der normalen Version sind?

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Naja die 5900 sind ja kaum noch zu bekommen. Und wenn, dann zu ziemlich unrealistischen Preisen. Ich denke eine XT wirds schon richten.  :Smile: 

cheers

Thomas

----------

## ian!

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Naja die 5900 sind ja kaum noch zu bekommen. Und wenn, dann zu ziemlich unrealistischen Preisen. Ich denke eine XT wirds schon richten. 

 

Nun gut. Aber die XT Versionen sollen ja wesentlich leistungsschwächer sein. Dann vielleicht doch lieber eine 5700'er?

----------

## toskala

es macht mich jetzt schon ganz wuschig mit diesen grafikkarten, also ich werd jetzt eine 5900 kaufen mit ohne diesem xt firlefanz  :Wink: 

189 euro solls kosten bei meinem lokalen händler, na dann  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> es macht mich jetzt schon ganz wuschig mit diesen grafikkarten, also ich werd jetzt eine 5900 kaufen mit ohne diesem xt firlefanz 

 

Genau das. Ich habe mich auch bereits durch zig Test und Co. geschlagen, aber irgendwie möchte sich keines der Magazine bzw. Seiten eindeutig zu einer Empfehlung hinreissen lassen. Irgendwie schon etwas seltsam, wie ich finde.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> 189 euro solls kosten bei meinem lokalen händler, na dann 

 

Scheinbar geht da kein Weg dran vorbei..  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

jor  :Wink: 

ich hab auch vergebens einen absatz gesucht der sagt "kauf <xy> und du hast keine schmerzen mehr"

die frage ist nur ob die karte jetzt auch noch geräusch produziert, ich liebäugle ja da schon mit so einem passiv-kühlerteil von zalman, dann gehts aber schon wieder über die 200euros und diesem händler kann man was krach angeht nicht trauen, für den ist irgendwie alles leise was performance bringt   :Shocked: 

----------

## hoschi

ich könnte mich für die ati karte verfluchen...jetzt muss ich den doom3 unter windows zocken, darf doch nicht wahr sein 

Gebt mir eine Nvidia-Graka, ich bin nur Azubi!

----------

## ian!

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Gebt mir eine Nvidia-Graka, ich bin nur Azubi!

 

Wenn ich dann meine neue habe, darfs du gerne meine alte Geforce4 MX440SE haben.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

*pruust*

ich hab auch noch eine gf4 mx zu vergeben, sogar mit 128mb ram  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Ohje.. ne GeForce4 MX.. Damit wird Doom3 wohl nicht so der Megaspaßbringer werden, aber dewegen scheinen ja einige Leute hier ihre GraKa wechseln zu wollen  :Smile: 

Ich hab zur zeit noch ne GeForce 4 TI4600 und ich werd mal kucken, was man mit der noch so reißen kann. Ansonsten wirds gleich ne 6800.. wobei.. ich hab mir ja erst nen schweine teuren TFT geleistet...

----------

## ian!

Die 6800'er wäre mir als Gelegenheitsspieler dann wohl doch eine Ecke zu teuer. Ab 350 Euro geht der Spass da ja erst los.   :Shocked: 

----------

## mondauge

naja, für meine letzte GraKa (eben jene TI4600) hab ich damals auch 350 gezahlt, aber ich auch kein Gelegenheitsspieler  :Smile: 

----------

## Gags666

Ich bin eigentlich ein absoluter nVidia-Verfechter, aber momentan bekommt ihr keine bessere Karte für euer Geld, als eine Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro - die findet ihr bei Geizhals ab 180,-  und bietet euch das derzeit beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich selbst habe eine FX5900 (per BIOS-Update zur FX5950 Ultra gemoddet)... bin also schon Doom III-ready.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

schon gelesen:

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=17497

http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=17525

sieht schlecht aus für ATI,

aber vergleicht man das jetzt mal mit den HalfLife 2 Benchmarks wo ja die ATI Karten beinahe doppelt so schnell sind wie die nvidia Karten scheint ATI immer noch die besseren Karten zu haben und nvidia setzt dabei zu 100% nur auf Doom3, was aber im angesicht dessen das die HalfLife 2 Engine mindestens genauso gut ist auch ein Schus in den Ofen sein kann.

Also da 3d bei mir eh nicht läuft bleibe ich bei meiner ATI Karte und werde Doom3 wohl unter windows zocken müssen.

Lustig ist auch das Doom3 Karten mit bis zu 512 MB Speicher unterstützt und für etwahige Exemplare sogar "super hochauflösende Texturen" bietet, welche eigentlich auch mit jeder ATI Karte dank der speziellen Texture Kompression möglich wären .

naja mal abwarten wann die ersten "ATI Patches" für Doom3 im Netz zu finden sind

mfg Gabriel[/url]

----------

## Gags666

Ja, da hast Du leider recht. id hat ziemlich für nVidia optimiert, genau wie Valve für ATI optimiert hat. Jedoch denke ich, dass da ein Patch nicht lange auf sich warten lässt - ob offiziell oder inoffiziell.  :Smile: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Gabriel Shear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lustig ist auch das Doom3 Karten mit bis zu 512 MB Speicher unterstützt und für etwahige Exemplare sogar "super hochauflösende Texturen" bietet, welche eigentlich auch mit jeder ATI Karte dank der speziellen Texture Kompression möglich wären .
> 
> 

 

Tut mir leid, aber das ist Blödsinn. Die Texturen sind in Doom 3 komprimiert, es besteht die Möglichkeit sich aber unkomprimierte Texturen anzeigen zu lassen, dafür benötigt man dann eine 512 MB Grafikkarte und sonst gar nichts, ich bezweifle dass ATI mit irgendwelchen tollen Kompressionsverfahren unkomprimierte Texturen anzeigen kann (ohne  512 MB Ram) ohne selbst wieder diese zu komprimieren, was ja eigentlich ein Widerspruch ist. Laut einem ID Mitarbeiter ist der Unterschied nicht so groß und soll erst bei hoch qualitativen Screenshots auffallen. Vielleicht hast du ja aber auch was ganz anderes gemeint.

Gruß Michael

P.S.: Können wir eigentlich mit diesem ATI vs. Nvidia Zeug aufhören?

----------

## mondauge

Auf Crossfire, einer Seite die sich hauptsächlich mit RTCW und ET beschäftigt wurde heute ein Link zu einem Artikel gepostet, der sich mit Doom3 auf tatsächlich eingesetzter Hardware beschäftigt. Sehr interessant  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## The_Fang

Da ich seit heute endlich Quake 3 unter Linux zocken kann, bin ich schon total gespannt auf Doom 3  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe gerade auf ComputerBase gelesen das ATi einen neuen OpenGL-Treiber entwickeln möchte. Zwar wurde in dem Artikel nichts über Linux gesagt. Aber es lässt micht trotzdem hoffen, dass da vielleicht auch eine Besserung für Linux am start ist.

Achja.... hier noch ein Artikel wieso Doom 3 auf ATi-Karten nicht so dolle läuft wie auf nVidia-Karten.

----------

## amdunlock

hoho, war bisher voll g*il auf eine 6800. aber wenn man das mit der opengl sache in betracht zieht und diese doom3 geschichte, daaaann sieht das ja alles wieder ganz anders aus.

----------

## Inte

Wer von Euch war 's? Doom 3 taucht vor offiziellem Start im Internet auf  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

nochmal zum Thema 5900XT. Man sollte nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass die XT weniger Strom verbraucht und daher auch relativ leise ist. Da ich ein Barebone habe, war mir das wichtig. Ich habe die XT und bei den aktuellen Spielen UT2004 geht das absolut flüssig bei 1280x1024. Wie das bie Doom3 aussieht, weiß ich nocht nicht.

cu

Erdie

----------

## Gags666

Die aktuell verbauten Netzteile in Barebones packen locker eine ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - und die ist halt schon um Längen besser als eine 5900XT. Aber da ist eben noch dieser nVidia-Optimierungs-Aspekt bei Doom³, der den Spass dann etwas trübt - aber so viel macht es nicht wirklich aus. Man sollte sowieso den Grafikkartenkauf nicht von einem einzigen Spiel abhängig machen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wer von Euch war 's? Doom 3 taucht vor offiziellem Start im Internet auf

 

Also ich kenne da "jemanden", der das schon seit ein paar Tagen hat und davon total begeistert ist.  :Wink:  Er sagt es wäre grafisch und atmosphärisch das Genialste, was er je in einem Spiel gesehen hat. Wobei er auch sagt, dass FarCry grafisch nicht unbedingt viel schlechter abschneidet. Aber bevor jemand auf meinem "Bekannten" herumhackt: Er hat schon seit langer Zeit die deutsche Version vorbestellt und wird es natürlich auch dabei belassen. Jedoch konnte er zu dieser vorzeitigen Chance einfach nicht "nein" sagen.  :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die aktuell verbauten Netzteile in Barebones packen locker eine ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - und die ist halt schon um Längen besser als eine 5900XT
> 
> 

 

Unter welchem Betriebssystem denn? Und welches BS wird in diesem Forum besprochen? Aha.

cheers

t.

----------

## aZZe

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Also ich weiss immer noch nicht, welche Grafikkarte ich mir denn nun kaufen soll. Über 200 EUR wollte ich eigentlich nicht investieren. Das Spiel will ja auch noch gekauft werden.
> 
> Also eine 5900'er? Aber wenn dann wohl keine XT, da diese dann "kastrierte" Ausgaben der normalen Version sind?

 

Tja das ist so eine Sache. FX5900....8 Pipelines....schonmal ziemlich geil. Mit den Abkürzungen.....soviel ich weiß gibt es nur die Abkürzungen "XT" und "LT". Die LT Varianten sind auf jeden Fall die abgespeckten LowBudget Teile. Also wenn dann XT. Andere Unterschiede gibt es da meiner Meinung nach nicht. Jetzt muss ich dich aber wohl leider ernüchtern. Auf diversen Tests unter anderem auf www.doom3.com und bei heise gabs da auch was, kann man mit einem P4 3,0GHz und einer GeForce 6800 Ultra bei einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 2-fach Anti-Aliasing fahren. Mit anderen Worten es gibt bei weitem noch keine Hardware, die dieses Spiel ausreizen kann und erst recht keine ATI  :Smile:  (ich kanns mir einfach nicht verkneifen  :Wink: ) Ich könnte dir ne "normale" FX 6800 für 314,95 anbieten. Aber das sind leider 114,95 mehr als du ausgeben wolltest gell?

----------

## Gags666

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> soviel ich weiß gibt es nur die Abkürzungen "XT" und "LT". Die LT Varianten sind auf jeden Fall die abgespeckten LowBudget Teile. Also wenn dann XT. Andere Unterschiede gibt es da meiner Meinung nach nicht.

 

Vorsicht! "XT" ist im Falle von nVidia die abgespeckte Variante! Bei ATI ist es genau umgekehrt.

Die Bezeichnung "LT" verwendet nVidia meines Wissens nicht bei "Mainstream"-Grafikkarten. "LT" gibt es aber glaube ich auch wiederum bei ATI.

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Unter welchem Betriebssystem denn?

 

Unter Windows und Linux.

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Und welches BS wird in diesem Forum besprochen?

 

Gentoo Linux.

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Aha.

 

Jap.

Ich hätte da nun sicherlich auch etwas mehr begründen und erläutern können, aber das hattest Du ja auch nicht nötig.  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Soo... liebe Leut  :Smile:  Eben war der Postler da und nun halte ich sie in Händen.. meine eigene persönliche Doom 3 Version in der Nostalgie Edition, wie unschwer auf folgendem Foto zu erkennen ist  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## Gags666

Da fehlen aber noch ein paar Disketten! Müssten doch eher so um die 1300 Stück sein. Ausserdem passen die doch gar nicht alle in die DVD-Box rein! Ich glaube ich muss Dir sagen, dass Dich da wohl Dein Händler verarscht hat.  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab ausgerechnet, dass bei einer CD Größe von 700MB etwa 1461 Disketten nötig wären, um das Spiel da drauf zu bringen. Davon ausgehen, dass jede Diskette zwei Minuten braucht, dauert die Kompletteinstallation etwa 3000 Minute oder 50 Stunden, sprich mehr als zwei tage ununterbrochen Disketten wechseln ^^

----------

## Gags666

rofl... aber das Spiel wäre den Aufwand wert.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boris64

 *Gags666 wrote:*   

> ...eine ATI Radeon 9800 Pro - und die ist halt schon um Längen besser als eine 5900XT. Aber da ist eben noch dieser nVidia-Optimierungs-Aspekt bei Doom³,...

 

hehe, jaja, genau, nVidia-Optimierungs-Aspekt  :Wink: 

ich würde das eher umdrehen und behaupten, dass die

gegenwärtige opengl-unterstützung von ati einfach nur schrott ist ^^

----------

## aZZe

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde das eher umdrehen und behaupten, dass die
> 
> gegenwärtige opengl-unterstützung von ati einfach nur schrott ist ^^

 

Danke!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## boris64

gern geschehen   :Mr. Green: 

mag ja sein, dass das gaaaaanz, gaaaaaanz schnelle dx9-karten sind,

aber mal ehrlich, eine grafikkarte auf grund dieser tatsache zu kaufen, 

ist für einen linux-benutzer absolut nicht akzeptabel und wäre wie ein schuss

ins eigene knie. wir wollen ja gerade nicht immer windows booten müssen,

nur um doom3 spielen zu können.

ps: ich bin übrigens auch alles andere als ein nvidia-fan, meine liebe

gehört immer noch meiner ex-heissgeliebten matrox G400, die leider vor

2 jahren einer geforce3 weichen musste. nie habe ich im nachhinein

einen schritt so bereut wie diesen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gags666

Sicherlich hat ATI die schnelleren DirectX- und nVidia die schnelleren OpenGL-Karten, jedoch sind diese Unterschiede nicht so gravierend gross und,  dass eine FX5900XT eine Radeon 9800 Pro unter OpenGL schlägt bezweifle ich.

Natürlich lasse ich mich da auch gerne eines besseren belehren, da ich, wie gesagt, ein nVidia-Verfechter bin, jedoch momentan einfach das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis von ATI sehe. Aber das ist so oder so ein aussichtsloser und altbekannter Krieg... ob nun unter Linux oder Windows.

 *Quote:*   

> wir wollen ja gerade nicht immer windows booten müssen,
> 
> nur um doom3 spielen zu können.

 

Soweit ich weiss unterstützt Doom³ ausschliesslich OpenGL.

----------

## ignatz

Da das hier mitlerweile eh mehr ein Grafikkarten thread ist, denn doom3 würd mich, da ich mir auch eine neue grafikkarte anschaffen würde, viel mehr interessierern ob es denn keine vernünftige Grafikkarte mit nvidia chipsatz gibt, die zwei dvi ausgänge hat und einen schnellen Chip und zusätzlich noch im Bereich bis 300 liegt.

Ich kenne bereits die gainward und die msi mit dem 5700er, aber das wird vermutlich nicht für doom3 reichen, oder? Ansonsten fängt es erst wieder mit den 6800ultra an und diese sind mir einfach zu teuer und würden bei mir auch absolut keinen sinn machen. Prinzipiell würde mit auch die matrox parhelia gefallen, aber diese ist ja auch zu langsam.... 

Gibt es ggf. alternativen von ati, die meinen Anforderungen genügen?

Vielen Dank

----------

## Gags666

Puh... zwei DVI-Ausgänge? Da muss ich leider passen.  :Confused:  Da ich selbst nur einen (bzw. momentan keinen) benötige habe ich mich damit noch nicht befasst.

----------

## pYrania

Nach dem das game ja schon seit einigen Tagen im Internet kurisiert, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe es auch einmal angetestet. Leider ist mein P4M 1.8 mit der labbrigen GF4 440MX Go zu Leistungsschwach um ernsthaft mehr als 10 Minuten zu spielen, aber mit der Anschaffung eines Dual Opteron im nächsten Monat werde ich wohl auch gleich Doom3 mitkaufen (falls es bis dahin erhältlich ist).

----------

## zielscheibe

@ ignatz

GF 6800nu 128 MB 2xDVI ~300

http://www.geizhals.at/a107135.html

GF 6800GT 256 MB 2xDVI ~400

http://www.geizhals.at/a107137.html

----------

## ignatz

Oh, vielen Dank, die 6800er sieht gut aus. Kannte den Hersteller Pine bislang noch nicht, ist über den irgendwas positives oder negatives bekannt?

Werde mir diese Karte vermutlich schnappen

Ich seh gerade, die gibts auch für unter 300, nur würd mich interessierern ob die immer nen dual DVI hat, weil das geht aus der beschreibung nicht eindeutig hervor:

http://www.it-einkauf.de/Produktinfo/Pine_XFX_GF_6800_128MB_Grafikkarten_N350055.html

Das Bild zeigt zwar eine Karte mit DualDVI, allerdings steht auch auf der Packung dahinter das es eine Ultra ist....

Ich seh gerade, der Preis ist ohne MwSt. nun gut, aber bei anderen Anbietern hab ich bisher auch keine angabe zum dual DVI gelesen

----------

## zielscheibe

Das Datasheet der von Dir verlinkten Seite spricht auf Seite 3 sehr deutlich von Dual-DVI sowie einem mitgelieferten DVI to VGA Adapter. Solange die Seriennummer identisch ist (PVT40KNDF7), würde ich persönlich davon ausgehen, daß es sich um die gesuchte Karte handelt.

http://www.it-einkauf.de/service/jump.cgi?ID=33131510101515&pdf=http://62.134.62.170/pdf/N350055.pdf

Ich glaube solange du nicht übertakten willst, kannst du so gut wie jeden Hersteller nehmen, da es sich dann immer um das Standartlayout seitens NVIDIA handelt.

Viel Spaß mit der Graka

cu

----------

## hoschi

morgen kriege ich doom3, so wie es ausschaut  :Very Happy: 

tja, wird mir nix anders übrig bleiben als die ati-beta(patch) unter windows zu installieren....

----------

## EmcEE

Ich habe gestern zum ersten mal das Game gezockt.

Unter Windows wegen meiner ati aber echt edel das game.

----------

## boris64

 *EmcEE wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Unter Windows wegen meiner ati aber echt edel das game.

 

ja, in der tat ein knallerspiel, einziges manko:

es hat leider ausser der grundstory um die marines&uac auf dem mars, die das 

tor zur hölle geöffnet haben, nicht das geringste mit doom zu tun.

ach doch, da ist eine ähnlichkeit, es gibt 'ne kettensäge.

(spielte die story nicht eh auf den marsmonden deimos&phobos statt direkt auf dem mars?)

meiner meinung sollte man das spiel eher in "quake4-dawn of the dead" umbenennen.

wie auch immer, die grafik haut einen um und man hat immer wieder einen

grund, sich ein wenig zu erschrecken...

noch ein tipp am rande:

spielt doom3 nur bei dunkelheit. erst dann kommt auch

wirklich die stimmung auf, die wahrlich zum fürchten ist.

----------

## demeter

Juchhuuu,

werds mir solbald wie möglich zulegen, obwohl ichs warscheinlich nicht überleben werd (nervlich). Wenigstens habt ihr einen weniger der blöde fragen im forum stellt.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sandlord

Hallo,

seit vorgestern zocke ich ein wenig Doom3 und bin ein wenig

enttäuscht.

Die Levels sind zwar sehr liebevoll gestaltet, aber leider zu dunkel

um sich die Umgebung in Rihe anzusehen. Und diese Dunkelheit ist auch

ein wenig unlogisch. Wer baut eine Station auf dem Mars mit solch

einer unzureichenden Beleuchtung ?

Spätestens ab dem 3 Level (Alpha Labs) hat man genug von den

getriggerten Monsterspawns und fühlt sich eher genervt von den

Gegnern die einem von hinten angreifen. Von Shock- bzw.

Gruseleffekten kann  auch keine Rede sein, da man einfach keine Zeit

hat um die Effekte auf sich wirken zu lassen.

Wer sich mal richtig gruseln möchte, dem empfehle ich das "Cradle"

Level von Thief 3 bei dem man kein einziges Monster töten muss, aber

es einem kalt den Rücken herunterläuft wie bei keinem zweitem Spiel

das ich kenne.

Warum Doom3 von den Spielemagazienen so hohe Bewertungen bekommen

hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. ID hat zwar wieder mal eine

beeindruckende Grafikengine auf die Beine gestellt, aber von

Singleplayermodi haben sie immer noch keine Ahnung.

Ich warte auf Halflife2 und S.T.A.L.K.E.R.

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## hoschi

*narf*

ich durfte heute nachmittag erfahren das ich mein paket erst morgen gegehn 11 Uhr abholen darf....tolle post, ich darf da immer alles holen und kriege nie was gebracht  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Spätestens ab dem 3 Level (Alpha Labs) hat man genug von den
> 
> getriggerten Monsterspawns und fühlt sich eher genervt von den
> ...

 

Hm, stimmt. Da ist was dran. Aussen Hui, Innen Pfui möchte man fast sagen.  :Smile: 

cheers

Thomas

----------

## UTgamer

Also das ist meine Karte, wollte keine Werbung machen:

http://www.albatron.de/produkt/vga/specification.asp?pro_id=86

und sie ist recht leise, damit erreiche ich die 100% möglichen Einstellungen die mir UT2004 bei 1280*1024 (32Bit) bieten kann.

Das XT steht für etwas lansamere RAM-Bausteine ansonsten ist es eine Vollversion und LT steht für die Light Produkte.

In diesem Artikel steht etwas dazu:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/41392

Und nach den vielen ATI Problemen mit Treibern, könnte ich eine ATI nicht unter Linux empfehlen.

Hier ist noch ein interresanter Thread aus dem engl. Teil, bezüglich Grafikkarten.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1361408

Dort wird auch das Thema Flachbildschirm gegen Röhrenmonitor diskutiert.

----------

## hoschi

Ich bin jetzt am Zocken, verdammt ist das Game geil  :Very Happy: 

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/image008.jpg

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/image009.jpg

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/shot00039.jpg

http://www.hottemptation.org/night/shot00044.jpg

gratulation an id, absolute geile grafik, geiles gameplay und ein schocker den man nicht vergesst, heute wirds mit dem schlafen schwer

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile: 

selbstverständlich alles selbst gemacht, aber wenn ati dieopengl-treiber unter win+linux nicht erheblich verbesster und allgemein gegen bildfehler in opengl vorgeht war das wohl meine letzte ati-karte, in sachen ogl sind die dinger ein witz, was sage ich, eine beleidigung

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

so ich habe meine Version jetzt auch endlich.

nun die Grafik ist eigentlich schon ziemlich geil wenngleich es auch da ein paar Abstriche gibt, so in einem der ersten level (als Gelegenheitsspieler braucht man halt etwas länger   :Wink:  ) hängt z.B. eine Neonlampe an der Decke (wieso man in einer solchen Zukunft noch Lampen aus dem Jahre 1970 verwendet sei dahingestellt) welche einen absolut schwarzen direkten Schatten übersich hat, ein beleuchten mit der funzel (mehr ist aus der Taschenlampe ja nicht raus zu holen) bringt da auch nichts, auf einem Tisch mit 2 Schreibtischlampen erzeugen deren Lichter zwar  echt aussehenden Schatten von den Dosen welche da ebenfalls rumstehen aber merkwürdigerweise bleiben diese Schatten auch dann erhalten wenn man mit der Funzel drauf leuchtet.

vielleicht liegt es an meiner ATI Karte oder es ist halt so das die Licht und Schatteneffekte doch nicht zu 100% echt bzw. in echtzeit berechnet werden, was auch darauf schließen läst weshalb die Level zu dunkel sind (der übergang vom Licht ins nichts ist zu schnell und zu hart (selbst mit 100% Helligkeit im Spiel und am Monitor sieht man immer noch nichts))

das die Level von sich aus zu dunkel sind ist wohl ne Sache des Leveldesigns (oder eine Hardwareproblem da zu viele Lichtquellen die Rechner in die Knie zwingen würden) aber es nervt schon das man immer mit der Funzel rum laufen muss, nur um zu sehen ob hinter der nächste Ecke was ist oder nicht.

Weiterhin stört das es keine Massenkämpfe gibt, mehr als 4 Gegner sind mir noch nie begegnet, wenngleich dies möglich wäre (man tötet halt die ersten drei dann die nächsten und dann die letzen drei, aber gegen alle 9 wird man nie antreten egal wie schnell oder langsam man ist)

Die Grafik hat aber ansonsten Ihren Stil und gefällt, 

Im Vergleich zu Max Payne 2 oder FarCry hat jedes Game seine Stärken, Doom3 geht da eher in die Horrorichtung, und man hat so das Gefühl als wenn der Film Event Horizon die Entwickler beeindruckt hat (bzw. Half Life oder Far Cry).

Fazit, Doom3 ist irgendwie etwas anderes als Far Cry, Max Pyne oder HalfLife 2 und wohl nur für Doom Fans oder Horror Fans zu empfehlen.

Fraglich ist auch ob das Game ohne die Schatteneffekte überzeugen könnte.

Wie siehts denn bei euch so mit den Benchmarks aus :

Meine Hardware:

ABIT IC7G 

Intel P4 2,4Ghz 800 Mhz FSB HT

1 GB TwinX XMS Corsair DDR 400 Ram

Connect 3D ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128 MB

OpenGL Standard ohne AA

Doom3 Auflösung: 640*480 px

im durchschnit so ca. 40-60 fps

aber auch in manschen Situationen 19 FPS (z.B. Melekühlumwandler in den labs hat nur 25 fps, wenn der Laser an ist nur 22 fps)

1024*786

im durchschnit so ca. 35-53 fps

und min 17 fps 

die FPS wird bei mir also nicht sehr viel weniger aber absolut flüssig läuft das Game nicht aber halt spielbar.

den direkten Benchmark habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## boris64

nachtrag:

mittlerweile bin ich in der "monorail sonstwas"-gegend angelangt

und denke ernsthaft daran, das spiel wieder an die seite zu legen.

das spielprinzip geht mir mittlerweile extrem auf die nerven (s.o. die "getriggerten monsterevents"),

die schockeffekte haben sich "ausgeschockt" und am spielprinzip scheint

sich nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu ändern.

man rennt immer alleine durchs dunkel von terminal a nach terminal b,

öffnet so weiterführende türen und sammelt pda's ein, um an die gesicherten

item-schränke heranzukommen, usw.

einzig allein die grafik vermag zu überzeugen (die ist echt bombig, allerdings nur, wenn

man 'ne ordentliche grafikkarte hat (also keine geforce4 wie z.b. ich)).

also entweder bin ich zu alt, oder aber, die jungs bei idsoftware haben

da etwas verdammt eintöniges gebastelt.

sicher, doom1&2 waren auch extrem "getriggert", aber das war grundsätzlich 

ein riesiges massaker, was einen heidenspass gemacht hat (und auch heute noch macht -> siehe legacydoom).

ps: ich kann mir keinen reim darauf machen, warum die ganzen spielemagazine

das spiel so in den himmel gelobt und grundsätzlich mit 80%+ punkten bewertet haben.

das will einfach nicht in meinen kopf.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

so 80% würde ich dem Spiel auch geben jedoch würde der Spielspaß nur so ca. 50% oder weniger erhalten.

es ist halt die eigentlich gute Atmosphäre aber das wars dann auch, besonders schlecht eigentlich der Multiplayermodus.

in zeiten von reinen interaktiven online Spielen ist das einfach ein ganzen Jahrzehnt  zu alt. Klassiker wir BF1942 dagegen spiele ich immer noch. bzw. Max Pyne 2 und FarCry (ist ja sogar made in Germany) bieten da auch auf Dauer einfach viel mehr, und ich denke Crytek wird Farcry mit den nächsten Grafikkarten auch noch echte Schatten verpassen.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Gabriel Shear

achja, 

weis eigentlich jemand wo es den sogenanten ATI Patch gibt ? der soll ja schon was bringen und die neuen Treiber auch aber da warte ich erst bis die stable sind.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## hoschi

der "ati patch" gibt bei manchen performance, bei manchen nicht

der treiber ist dagegen recht gut

mir macht das spiel mega spass, jetzt weiß ich auch das meine graka zu heiß wird

-> case zu, viele bildfehler

-> case auf, weniger bildfehler   :Rolling Eyes: 

hab mir gerade nen neuen graka kühler bestellt

hier nochmal die drei typischen folgen eines id-games:

http://daily-images.sdinet.de/daily/imagecache/uf007008.gif

----------

## øxygen

Also ich finds auch nicht so toll. Klar die Grafik bzw. Engine ist einfach nur geil. Vorallem die Licht und Spezial Effekte wie das Wärmeflimmern z.B. bei Raketen. Aber auch nicht perfekt z.b. was mich stört, dass die Auflösung meines Displays (1280x800) nicht unterstützt wird, so muss ich mich mit einem interpolierten Bild rumärgern. Die meisten anderen heutigen Spiele in dem Genre können das (z.B. UT2004, FarCry). Die Lichteffekte und Schatteneffekte sind teilweise auch etwas unrealistisch, sber damit kann man leben.

Diie KI bzw. das Leveldesign ist einfach nur schlecht. Im vorherein hat man gelesen, dass es nur wenige, aber dafür sehr intelligente Gegner geben wird. Haha, sehr intelligent die Viecher, schon in timedemo1 sieht man wie leicht die auszutricksen sind. Da finde ich FarCry um längen besser. Auch sonst bringt es längeren Spielspaß. Doom hatte ich am 2. Tag schon durch. Far Cry ist länger, aber trotzdem nicht so langweilig.

Ungereimtheiten bei der Story bzw. der Umgebung las ich jetzt mal aussen vor...

Der Multiplayer Modus ist auch nicht zu gebrauchen, bei maximal 4 Spielern und nur 5 verschiedenen Karten. Da spielt UT2004 in einer anderen Liga, ach was, in einem anderen Sport.

Naja mal sehen, vielleicht erscheinen zum Doom noch gute Mods, die ähnlich wie CounterStrike, TFC und ActionHL damals Half-Life zum Evergreen gemacht haben.

Falls es jemand interessiert, ich spiele es auf meinem Notebook, einem Dell Insprion 8600c mit Pentium-M 1.5 Ghz, 512 MB Ram, ATI Radeon 9600 Pro Turbo 128 MB (Omega Catalyst Treiber). Der Sound kommt aus einem 5.1 System an einer Audigy 2 NX. Auflösung ist 1024x786 mit mittleren Details.

----------

